# Newb



## Runhunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey guys first post, and I spend a week every year in HHI with the family. I tend to spend most mornings out exploring trying to find reds, trout or even anything freshwater I can. I know a lot of guys will say to soak bait but I’m more of a plug guy who will be on foot all week. I don’t need exact locations or maps with pins but if anyone has any ideas of things to try I’m all ears. Looking into mitchelville, hunting island and the lagoons in SP as of now.


----------

